# Guess What...



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i just saved a 12" oscar from the rath of petlands water! lol, he is happily sharing a 150g with 2 Siamese Tiger Fish, a smaller oscar, and a female Jag.

ill get pics up ASAP, it is yellow and orange with leopardish type spotting!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

never get responses without pictures eh? hehe. His newly (about a minute ago) aquired name is Guppy.

With flash: (washes out his/her yellow a lot!)









without flash:









the without flash picture really makes him look thin bodied... but the one with flash makes him look like a balloon oscar lol, picture the body shape inbetween the 2 pictures. lol.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i have changed his name to "Sir-Guppy"


----------



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

haha . he looks nice


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

thanx for the reply, its slow here today huh?


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

wow what a beast lol love the colors.Shure doesnt look like your every day oscar thats for shure in a good way :wink:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

pretty bizarre color on this one for sure.

thanx for the reply.


----------



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

wow i wish i had a O like him. im jealous haha i probably looked at this pic about 10 times already maybe more :lol:


----------



## phxl (Nov 21, 2008)

What a unique Oscar! :thumb:


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

Very nice pattern and color :thumb:

pics with flash make him short and fat cuz you have to take the camera with an angle toward the front glass to prevent the flash reflection in the photo


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice oscar Gage! :thumb: Never seen one before with that yellow and orange on him/her....very cool.... :drooling:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Blu-ray said:


> Very nice pattern and color :thumb:
> 
> pics with flash make him short and fat cuz you have to take the camera with an angle toward the front glass to prevent the flash reflection in the photo


i know  you should see when i take pictures of my blood parrot at this angle :lol:

thanx for the replies everyone, i couldnt get over the really odd coloring on this guy.

he likes to fight with my face if i put my face towards the tank, he gets all defensive!

but here is the part that made me want him, i work at the place he came from, and he would not touch a live fish, he was living with, for about a week, a whole ton of baby oscars, baby green terrors, baby firemouths, baby parrots, baby everything! not one was missing! i fed him pellets the morning i got there, he happened to suck up a baby oscar with it, so he opened his mouth, and the baby oscar swam out of his mouth, still holding onto this pellet, this was a Large Hikari pellet, large hikari pellets are massive! there is no way the little oscar could eat it, but he tried anyways, and failed, he let it go and the big guy got it, so the little oscar just looked at him, for about a minute LOL he was pissed that the big buy stole HIS pellet i suppose.

lol, just looked funny to see a 1" oscar pissed off at a 13" oscar LOL


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

That's cool what he did - or rather what he didn't do! :wink:


----------



## the General (Aug 26, 2007)

That's a really beautiful oscar, I love the yellows


----------



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

gage said:


> Blu-ray said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice pattern and color :thumb:
> ...


im jealous haha

making me want to get a oscar instead of my sal ima be getting


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

nice o!


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice oscar, gage. 8) 
How's he been getting along these past few months...you still got him?
BV


----------



## boro1981 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thats a fantastic looking Oscar, have two 12" Oscars myself, excellent fish if you have the room!


----------

